# dvc rental 3-5 days



## alexb (Jan 18, 2011)

where is the best place to find a rental [specifics deleted]
do you get early access to the parks when staying at dvc


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2011)

Click on "Marketplace" in the red bar at the top of the page to access the TUG Classifieds.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 18, 2011)

You can also visit MouseOwners.com and Disboards.com for point rentals.


----------



## alexb (Jan 20, 2011)

*Dvc Rentals*

looking for 5 days which would be the least points to an owner sun-thur or
mon-friday


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 20, 2011)

alexb said:


> looking for 5 days which would be the least points to an owner sun-thur or
> mon-friday



sun-thur is cheaper - here is a link to the point charts.

if you are staying at a DVC resort onsite at wdw, you get all onsite benefits, including extra magic hours (early access or late access, depending on the park and day of the week), access to the wdw bus system and free parking at the theme parks.


----------



## Mjasp (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm curious where do you find points for sale besides the timeshare store and dvc by resale?


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 24, 2011)

ebay.

i think fidelity is the new name for GMAC - but they tend to have additional fees.


----------



## alexb (Jan 24, 2011)

managed to get hgv exchange through rci for june 2bed at dvc01 for the week


----------

